# Not enough or normal without kids?



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, so me and my husband have been married for almost 3 years but we have been together for almost 6. Been together since we were 19. Anyways long story short, we used to have sex all the time like most couples do in the beginning before we had all these hours at work. I work usually about 40 to almost 50 hours a week and I go to school (except during the summer) He works the same amount of hours but he is done with school for the time being. We don't have any kids yet although we have been talking about trying for one soon hopefully. We have just been trying to get our ducks in a row by getting a house first since I hate living in this apartment. As for sex, it seems our schedules are so opposite that we don't either have time for sex, or were just too tired at night. Basically it seems like we only have sex maybe 2 or 3 times a week if I'm lucky. But as I said we don't have kids yet so I'm just wondering if this is a really bad sign or somewhat normal? We love each other to death, that's not the problem. I find him very sexy, it just seems like my libido is out of wack. I don't know what to do...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Make sex and your marriage a priority.

It should be part of your normal routine to spend time together.

If your schedules are too busy, maybe you can cut back.

No one on their deathbed says they wish they would have worked more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

At 6 years I don't think you're outside of normal. Perhaps on the low side of normal but not bad. As long as it doesn't go down further.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

So I have been thinking about it and at least when we do have sex, it is always AMAZING! So I think we are just gonna try and work on that part a little bit


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a sorta similar situation. Life really catches on, the stress as well. We started having less and less sex, and I decieded even though my libido is lower than ever (mostly because of birth control) I decided to not let that get in between our relationship. So this week I initiated more than ever, turned the TV off, and decided to spend whatever time I have left with him. Before this change we had sex 2-4 times/week, since last wend we have had sex 12 times...probably another 2 tonight.

I just stopped making excuses, when you start having sex a lot you realize how much of an affect it has on your relaitonship and your MOOD. I am 75% less crank/moody since I started having lots of sex. Not only that but it's so healthy for the both of you (if your man ejaculates at least 5 times a week, his chances of prostate cancer decreased by over 50%, and it reduced your chance of ovarian cancer as well, especially if you don't have kids; thinking about all the benefits makes me crave it more).

I feel so much closer and so much secure when we have sex on regular basis, I know this last week was crazy but I am going to try and keep it, of course some weeks are just insane, but I try to make conscious effort.

I also started trying all this new stuff in bed for my man, not only is he loving it, he is doing some new things for me as well


----------

